# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Cherche BD Picsou & Mickey

## fally

Salut  tous!
Quelqu'un n'aurait-il pas de vieilles BD de picsou  envoyer  son ami vivant au Bnin (Afrique)? J'en raffolle  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

> Salut  tous!
> Quelqu'un n'aurait-il pas de vieilles BD de picsou  envoyer  son ami vivant au Bnin (Afrique)? J'en raffolle


C'est pratiquement devenu collector ces ptits trucs.
Moi mme je raffole des Super Picsou Gant et il m'arrive d'acheter des lots sur eBay.

----------


## fally

> C'est pratiquement devenu collector ces ptits trucs.
> Moi mme je raffole des Super Picsou Gant et il m'arrive d'acheter des lots sur eBay.


Je pourrais pas buy by eBay!  ::pleure::

----------


## totojordi

Vraiment ?  j'en ai une pellete chez moi de SPG faudrait que je fasse un lot aussi  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Davidbrcz

J'ai la collection complte des SPG !!
je l'ai pay bien chre mais je l'ai. Je l'ai trouv sur www.leboncoin.fr

----------


## totojordi

Je suis pas all sur le site (proxy bloque ...), qu'est ce que t'appelle la collection complte ?? du 1 au 1XX (je sais ou ils sont rendus)

Et tu l'a pay combien ?

Je dois avoir le numro 9 il me semble, et le 21 aussi dans les plus vieux :p

----------


## Davidbrcz

Oui collection complte du 1 au 145 ! pour environ 200-250€ au total (il m'en manquait ~70)
Par contre c'est de la vente entre particulier donc ca dpend des jours.
Pour ma part, j'eu de la chance, un monsieur vendait du numro 1 au numro 100. Le mieux pour ce genre de chose, c'est de regarder rgulirement sur le plan national.

----------


## totojordi

Ouahou bah t'a du en bouffer du Picsou  ::yaisse2:: 

Je trouve que les meilleures histoires de picsou c'est quand Don Rosa les dessinent : "la jeunesse de picsou " en douze ou treize pisodes est vraiment excellente ! Faudrait que j'arrive  me les procurer.

----------


## pi-2r

J'achetais avant les BD  la maison de la presse, je dois avouer qu'ils m'en reste quelques uns aprs que ma mre eu la bonne ide de les donnes  des enfants qu'elle connaissait....
Je suppose que vous tes comme moi, ds que vous tomber sur un vieux numro dans votre  grenier, vous retomber immdiatement en enfance....... ::D:

----------


## fally

::pleure:: , j'en rafolle vraiment (comme vous tous); aidez moi svp

----------


## loka

> Ouahou bah t'a du en bouffer du Picsou 
> 
> Je trouve que les meilleures histoires de picsou c'est quand Don Rosa les dessinent : "la jeunesse de picsou " en douze ou treize pisodes est vraiment excellente ! Faudrait que j'arrive  me les procurer.


+1

Ils ont sorti un spcial qui regroupe toutes les histoires de la jeunesse de picsou d'ailleurs, que je possde, gnial  ::D:

----------


## Skyounet

> +1
> 
> Ils ont sorti un spcial qui regroupe toutes les histoires de la jeunesse de picsou d'ailleurs, que je possde, gnial


On me les a aussi fortement conseill, faudrait que je me les dgotte.

----------


## totojordi

C'est vraiment drle compar aux histoires des SPG (Avec l 'age je les trouve un peu ridicule mais bon c'est normal)

Y'a toujours un truc en arrire-plan sympa, savez-vous ou le trouvez en magasin ? La fnac.com sinon peut-etre ?

----------


## Arschney

> Oui collection complte du 1 au 145 ! pour environ 200-250 au total (il m'en manquait ~70)


C'est pas complet a, ils n'ont pas numrot tout de suite... Il y a du en avoir une vingtaine avant le numro 1.
Comme les mickey parade en fait... 

Les deux runis, je dois en avoir 400, faudrait que je cherche les derniers un peu, a fait longtemps  ::mouarf::

----------


## Davidbrcz

> C'est pas complet a, ils n'ont pas numrot tout de suite... Il y a du en avoir une vingtaine avant le numro 1.
> Comme les mickey parade en fait... 
> 
> Les deux runis, je dois en avoir 400, faudrait que je cherche les derniers un peu, a fait longtemps


Hum, ca expliquerai pourquoi j'en ai 2 sans numro.

----------


## Arschney

> Hum, ca expliquerai pourquoi j'en ai 2 sans numro.


Si tu regardes la date de publication sur la dernire page, tu verras qu'ils sont antrieurs au numro 1  :;):

----------


## fab76000

Bonjoru a tous, 
dsol pour mon arriv un peu tardive  ::aie:: 
Cependant je crois que j'en ai des SPG et certain d'avoir celui qui relate toute la jeunesse de picsou, une oeuvre d'art  ::D: 
Si quelqu'un est intress contactez moi

----------

